# Whats everyones plans for the weekend?



## Moody-Mare (19 April 2013)

As the title says, Whats my fellow scots doing this weekend?

My plan is to attempt to work all four horses in between showers, gut my stables, fill alllll my haynets, do a feed run and spend some time with the OH since I'll need him to drive the box to Dundonald show next weekend 

What about you fellas? 

mm


----------



## RLS (19 April 2013)

Hoping to go to JumpCross on Sunday, but weather/ ground condition dependent!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 April 2013)

I'll be at the Scottish National at Ayr tomorrow with the ponies! Good racing, good times!


----------



## Moody-Mare (19 April 2013)

RLS said:



			Hoping to go to JumpCross on Sunday, but weather/ ground condition dependent!
		
Click to expand...

Well Jel.. Always wanted a go at that! Where abouts are you going?



EKW said:



			I'll be at the Scottish National at Ayr tomorrow with the ponies! Good racing, good times!
		
Click to expand...

I do love a day at the races! Champers is a must  Good Luck!


----------



## RLS (19 April 2013)

JumpCross is at Greenfields of Avondale, near to Strathaven. 
I went with my youngster the summer before last (last year was just such a wash out!). I'm not the bravest at jumping but we got on fine - even through the water jump! I scared myself *****less and then decide I'd had fun too!  You should definately give it a go.

And EKW - best of luck at the races.


----------



## blackandwhite (19 April 2013)

I'll need to hog the evil beast cause we're going to Dundonald show next weekend too


----------



## Moody-Mare (19 April 2013)

RLS said:



			JumpCross is at Greenfields of Avondale, near to Strathaven. 
I went with my youngster the summer before last (last year was just such a wash out!). I'm not the bravest at jumping but we got on fine - even through the water jump! I scared myself *****less and then decide I'd had fun too!  You should definately give it a go.

And EKW - best of luck at the races. 

Click to expand...

Ohh! I'll look into it! Fancy taking my mare to titwood.. Shes a machine jumping



blackandwhite said:



			I'll need to hog the evil beast cause we're going to Dundonald show next weekend too 

Click to expand...

ooooooh! What classses are yous doing? I'll be there


----------



## blackandwhite (19 April 2013)

Just the ridden coloured. Nothing else for him to do unless he fancies pretending to be a show pony


----------



## Moody-Mare (19 April 2013)

blackandwhite said:



			Just the ridden coloured. Nothing else for him to do unless he fancies pretending to be a show pony 

Click to expand...

oooh! I'm taking the chestnutter to do some workers! Thought about taking the baby cow pony to do inhand but hes still rather scabby looking lol!


----------



## Jenni_ (19 April 2013)

Riding friends horse tomorrow, working Sunday 

Wanted to go watch my SIL at her riding club show at SNEC on Sunday but couldn't get the day off work


----------



## Moody-Mare (19 April 2013)

Jenni_ said:



			Riding friends horse tomorrow, working Sunday 

Wanted to go watch my SIL at her riding club show at SNEC on Sunday but couldn't get the day off work 

Click to expand...

Gutted about the working.. I'm Mon-Fri 9-5.. Its as heart breaaker but needs must


----------



## Jenni_ (19 April 2013)

I'm also Mon-Fri 9-5...but have 2 part time weekend jobs. One in a pub and one on a yard. So don't always manage to get them off!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 April 2013)

I was planning to ride after the snow went last Sunday and the gales subsided yesterday.....but today my sheep decided that today was the day that lambing starts! As there's 16 of them I'm now on lambing duties until they finish! And we have rain and wind forecast for next week crappitycrapness....:-(


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (19 April 2013)

Nowt horsey really for a change  RLS have fun at greenfields, we are heading there for a JX session in June 

Ive got a badminton tournament (absolutely bricking it lol) all this weekend so my friend is looking after my babies for me  Dont think she will ride either of them but she knows where the tack is 

I did however have a stonker of a sunny hack this morning before work  Lots of lovely long canters and great long hills to trot up  Was the first time since this time last year i was out in a tshirt riding then changed into my shorts to muck out the stables as my jodhs were roasting me  Bring on the summer lol


----------



## measles (19 April 2013)

Flat out one for us. Hay delivery tomorrow morning, BS show with Saffy and Holly and also 4 new members of our herd arriving from Ireland - 4 is unheard of for us!  Sunday Gleneagles HT. 

Good luck everyone competing


----------



## Jingleballs (20 April 2013)

Lazy morning today then prep for tomorrow's RC show.

At show all day tomorrow then home to catch up on the F1.


----------



## Spook (20 April 2013)

Survived singing a concert last night with Bennachie Singers, good job the rest of them are so good, they carry me.

Waiting for Elsie to foal (she's been waxed up for 48hrs), although she's not mine any more she lives here and her owner's away to a funeral, back on Sun. morn.

Ponies worked today and grandchildren been over to ride in the school here this am.

An uneventful foaling tonight would be great..... so fingers Xd you lot.


----------



## Moody-Mare (22 April 2013)

Seems like everyone was busy! 

I managed to work all 4 of the horses yesterday, Flatwork with the chestnutter, lunged the babies and hacked the coblet! And wash his mane.. Much to his disgust but he smells like a tropical breeze!


----------



## RLS (23 April 2013)

Black Beastie said:



			Nowt horsey really for a change  RLS have fun at greenfields, we are heading there for a JX session in June 

Click to expand...


Thank you, I had great fun! Think the horse did too, she started off waiting patiently, watching the other horses jumping, but then just a bit of hopping up and down, going "when's it my turn? when's it my turn?" 
I'll maybe see you there in June, I was planning on going again!


----------



## Jenni_ (23 April 2013)

Working Saturday and taking friends horse (which I'm considering loaning) to a local dressage competition.


----------

